# Feeding a malnourished pigeon



## jillian (May 6, 2007)

Hello,

I found a very lethargic pigeon yesterday and took him to a vet, who said that he's severly malnourished but didn't have any other obvious injuries. I brought him home with the hopes that he'd perk up with some food and water. He didn't eat at all yesterday or overnight, but this morning he's been eating everything I give him. I'm feeding him wild bird seed and making sure he's got lots of water, but am wondering if he should have free access to as much food as he wants or if I need to limit how much I give him - will he know when to stop eating?

The ultimate goal is to release him once he's healthy enough - should I try to keep him for a few days to fatten him up or should I let him go as soon as he looks strong enough to fly? I'm not set up to keep him as a pet so I don't want him to get too tame to be released. 

Thanks,
Jillian


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jilian,



He should be fine with all he can eat...and some occasional White Safflower Seeds might be nice to add to the Seeds also.

In fact, if you wanted, get a new small Bottle of Olive Oil, some dried Purple Dulce powder...some Brewer's yeast Powder...and some Chlorella or other 'Super Green' Powder, and lightly glistening the day's or two days worth of Seeds ( but no more since the Oil spoils on contact with Air in about that time ) with maybe a teaspoon at most, of the Oil, then stirr the Seeds so they all just slightly 'glisten', and then mix in a scant teaspoon or so of these others and stirr well.


I would make his drinking Water, the famous ACV-Water, being for this fellow, two Tablespoons of Raw Apple Cider Vinegar to a Gallon of Water.

Just about any Health Food Store will have these various mentioned items...Bulk is the most economical, too of course, for these 'powders'.


Use a Plastic Gallon Jug for thre ACV-Water, and a plastic or stainless steel low wide small drinking Bowl...too.

Glass or Crockery or other Metals, even for plain Water, can leach heavy metals or other undesireables and I always forget to mention that.


Anyway, figure to keep him a couple weeks anyway, or thre weeks even, and not just a few days.


See how his the poops are...and, in a week maybe, or in a few days but no sooner, Worm him, and do so again after the right wait in-between which is like ten days or so...it may be only after that, that he shall start putting on weight again to any degree, and really start feeling good again.

If you can let him fly indoors, and roost where he likes for his night's sleep, and not be caged once the 2nd worming round is done, and not bother him so he can feel easy with it, then so much the better for his health for being able to get the excercise and less stress. Catch him lastly at night with the lights low or off, put him in a Box, and release him the next day, or, just open the door and shoo him gently out when the time comes...but be ware, if you do the latter, he may come back with a mate one of these days..! 


So, even another couple weeks of the easy life, after the second worming, might just be fine for him to catch up to himself...and would be the best for him, if you can.


Have fun...!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

